# Problemas con autoestereo Kenwood kdc-mp345u



## vmvm93 (Sep 2, 2010)

q*U*e onda acabo de esmpesar con esto del foro pero tengo un problema, hace poco compré un autoestéreo Kenwood kdc-mp345u, y pues como ya *H*e conectado algunos estereos antes, siemrpe dejandolos funcionando al 100, lo intente conectar yo.

Todo lo conecte normal, el amarillo a la pila y el rojo a llave, el negro a tierra, azul a remoto, bla bla bla...  osea q*U*e solo funcionaba con llave, y todo estaba normal hasta q*U*e le quite la llave al carro y como 30 seg despues encendi el carro y el estereo ya no prendio. la unica forma de *H*a*C*erlo funcionar es desconectando y conectando el arnes, pero *H*ay q*U*e *H*a*C*erlo cada q*U*e q*U*ieras prender el estero y p*UE*s esta mal,

un amigo me dijo q*U*e conectara los dos de corriente (rojo y amarillo) directos a la pila, y asi lo hice, y funcionó, parecia q*U*e ya no abia problema hasta q*U*e le di marcha al carro y volvio a pasar lo mismo de q*U*e se apagaba y ya no volvia a prender *H*asta q*U*e desconectara y conectara el arnes. no se q*U*e onda solo esoty seguro q*U*e es el estereo y no el carro porq*U*e lo conectamos en otra camioneta y paso exactamente lo mismo.

Espero q*U*e alguien me pueda ayudar con este problema o al menos decirme q*U*e pasa y si es reparable 

gracias


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2010)

¿Y cómo sabés qué cable va a qué conexión?
Tranquilamente puede haber un código de colores distinto en tu estéreo...

Si resultara estar mal conectado es esperable que haga esas cosas raras 

Saludos

PS: Moví tu tema para esta sección.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

creo que la cuestion es al contrario el rojo es el que va a la bateria o pila como usted la llama y el amarillo es el que va a la llave. para muchos casos al conectar los dos a la bateria se satura y se activa el sistema de proteccion. conecta un interruptor a uno de los dos cables amarillo o rojo segun gustes y asi tentras una diferencia......


----------

